# ما هي الأعمال التي قام بها السيد المسيح التي تؤكد ألوهيته في الإنجيل المقدس؟



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

*الأعمال التي قام  بها السيد المسيح والتي تؤكد ألوهيته كثيرة في الإنجيل المقدس، نذكر منها:



1 – الخَلْق:

 إن لفظ «الخالق» لا يطلق علي أي مخلوق على الإطلاق مهما كانت عظمته، لأن الخلق هو عمل الله فقط، سواء الخليقة الظاهرة المرئية أو الخليقة غير الظاهرة وغير المرئية، سواء ما في السموات أو ما على الأرض. ويؤكد لنا الإنجيل المقدس كلمة الله أن السيد المسيح هو الخالق. نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا عن السيد المسيح : "3بِهِ تَكَوَّنَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا تَكَوَّنَ ...كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَبِهِ تَكَوَّنَ الْعَالَمُ،  ....» (إنجيل يوحنا1: 3و10). وفي رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي 16:1، كتب بولس الرسول عن الرب يسوع بوحي إلهي: إِذْ بِهِ خُلِقَتْ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى...».
إذاً بواسطة السيد المسيح "كُوّن" أي خُلق الكون برمته.


2-الآيات والعجائب:

نقرأ في الإنجيل المقدس عن المعجزات والعجائب التي صنعها الرب يسوع، ونذكر منها معجزتين:

المعجزة الأولى: لقد منح البصر لعيني الأعمى (لوقا42:18).  وَلَمَّا وَصَلَ إِلَى جُوَارِ أَرِيحَا، كَانَ أَحَدُ الْعُمْيَانِ جَالِساً عَلَى جَانِبِ الطَّرِيقِ يَسْتَعْطِي. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ مُرُورَ الْجَمْعِ، اسْتَخْبَرَ عَمَّا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ. فَقِيلَ لَهُ: «إِنَّ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ مَارٌّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ». فَنَادَى قَائِلاً «يَايَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي! فَزَجَرَهُ السَّائِرُونَ فِي الْمُقَدِّمَةِ لِيَسْكُتَ. وَلكِنَّهُ أَخَذَ يَزِيدُ صُرَاخاً أَكْثَرَ: «يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!» فَتَوَقَّفَ يَسُوعَ وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يُؤْتَى بِهِ إِلَيْهِ. فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ سَأَلَهُ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ لَكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «يَارَبُّ، أَنْ تَرُدَّ لِي الْبَصَرَ!» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَبْصِرْ! إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ». وَفِي الْحَالِ أَبْصَرَ، وَتَبِعَهُ وَهُوَ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ. وَلَمَّا رَأَى جَميعُ الشَّعْبِ ذَلِكَ، سَبَّحُوا اللهَ.


المعجزة الثانية - إقامة لعازر الميت بعد أن أنتن: نقرأ عن هذا العمل  العظيم المعجزي في إنجيل يوحنا (11: 38)38فَفَاضَ قَلْبُ يَسُوعَ بِالأَسَى الشَّدِيدِ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً. ثُمَّ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَكَانَ كَهْفاً عَلَى بَابِهِ حَجَرٌ كَبِيرٌ. وَقَالَ: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ!» فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا: «يَاسَيِّدُ، هَذَا يَوْمُهُ الرَّابِعُ، وَقَدْ أَنْتَنَ». فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ؟»
فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ، وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». ثُمَّ نَادَى بَصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: «لِعَازَرُ اخْرُجْ!» فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَالأَكْفَانُ تَشُدُّ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ، وَالْمِنْدِيلُ يَلُفُّ رَأْسَهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ: حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَب





3-غفران الخطايا:

 لأنهم يعلمون أن الله وحده له السلطان على غفران الخطايا تذمر اليهود من الرب يسوع حين استخدم سلطان الله فغفر خطايا الناس. نقرأ في إنجيل لوقا: ثم قال (الرب يسوع) لها «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ!»  فَأَخَذَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ يُسَائِلُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ: «مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ الْخَطَايَا أَيْضاً؟» (لوقا7: 48و49). وفي إنجيل مرقس نقرأ: "فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ، قَالَ لِلْمَشْلُولِ: «يَابُنَيَّ، قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ!»
(إنجيل مرقس2: 6و7). وَكَانَ بَيْنَ الْجَالِسِينَ بَعْضُ الْكَتَبَةِ، فَأَخَذُوا يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: 7«لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ هَكَذَا؟ إِنَّهُ يُجَدِّفُ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ  الْخَطَايَا إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ؟»

​*


----------



## amselim (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع القيم عن ابن اللة الظاهر فى الجسد

فهذا هو سر التقوى​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

amselim قال:


> شكرا للموضوع القيم عن ابن اللة الظاهر فى الجسد
> 
> فهذا هو سر التقوى​


*
مررررررررررسي للمشاركة amselim
سلام المسيح +​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (21 أغسطس 2010)

المعجزة الثانية - إقامة لعازر الميت بعد أن أنتن: نقرأ عن هذا العمل العظيم المعجزي في إنجيل يوحنا (11: 38)38فَفَاضَ قَلْبُ يَسُوعَ بِالأَسَى الشَّدِيدِ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً. ثُمَّ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَكَانَ كَهْفاً عَلَى بَابِهِ حَجَرٌ كَبِيرٌ. وَقَالَ: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ!» فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا: «يَاسَيِّدُ، هَذَا يَوْمُهُ الرَّابِعُ، وَقَدْ أَنْتَنَ». فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ؟»
فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ، وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». ثُمَّ نَادَى بَصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: «لِعَازَرُ اخْرُجْ!» فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَالأَكْفَانُ تَشُدُّ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ، وَالْمِنْدِيلُ يَلُفُّ رَأْسَهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ: حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَب

موضوع عميق من يقدران يقيم الموتى وخاصه بعد
انمكث فى القبر اربعه ايام اى ان الجسد باء يتحلل
الا اذ كان هو الابن الخالق


----------



## Rosetta (21 أغسطس 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> المعجزة الثانية - إقامة لعازر الميت بعد أن أنتن: نقرأ عن هذا العمل العظيم المعجزي في إنجيل يوحنا (11: 38)38فَفَاضَ قَلْبُ يَسُوعَ بِالأَسَى الشَّدِيدِ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً. ثُمَّ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَكَانَ كَهْفاً عَلَى بَابِهِ حَجَرٌ كَبِيرٌ. وَقَالَ: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ!» فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا: «يَاسَيِّدُ، هَذَا يَوْمُهُ الرَّابِعُ، وَقَدْ أَنْتَنَ». فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ؟»
> فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ، وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». ثُمَّ نَادَى بَصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: «لِعَازَرُ اخْرُجْ!» فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَالأَكْفَانُ تَشُدُّ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ، وَالْمِنْدِيلُ يَلُفُّ رَأْسَهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ: حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَب
> 
> موضوع عميق من يقدران يقيم الموتى وخاصه بعد
> ...



*شكرااااا يا فرايم

ربنا يبارك ايامك 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2010)

*يسوع المسيح أكثر شخصية في  التاريخ البشري حظيت باهتمام ودرس المفكرين واللاهوتيين وحتى غير المؤمنين به. *
*عندما نتكلم عن الله الخالق  الغير منظور, الجميع يتفق معنا لكن عندما يتحول الحديث الى موضوع المسيح يبدأ  الخلاف *
*باختصار لأن المسيح دعانا الى  الإيمان به كالله  ( أنا والآب واحد ) ( من رآني فقد رأى الآب ) ( أنتم تؤمنون  بالله فآمنوا بي ) ( من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ) ( أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ) .  لم يتجرأ ولا أعظم الأنبياء بالنطق بمثل هذا الكلام . فمن هو يسوع المسيح ؟. * 
*وهذة حقيقة ليست  رمادية أو حقيقة تشوبها بعض الشوائب وتجميع بعض الآيات من هنا وهناك لإثباتها ..إن  الوهية المسيح واضحة في الكتاب المقدس وضوح الشمس , وهي ليست من تأليف  بشر . فبطرس  أحد الرسل القديسين الذين اختارهم المسيح لنشر تعاليمه كتب في رسالته الثانية  :*
*2 بطرس 1 : 20 ( عالمين هذا  أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل  تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ) . فكثيرة هي النبوأت التي تكلمت  عنه في العهد القديم والتي فهم اليهود من خلالها أن المسيح الموعود به  والذي  ينتظرونه  هو ( الله متجسدا ). *
*وبما أنهم ينتظرونه آتيا بمجد  , بعضهم لم يقبلوه عندما أتى متواضعا ( أقول بعضهم لكي لا يعتقد الناس كما نسمع في  هذه الأيام أن اليهود رفضوا المسيح والإيمان المسيحي , ففي أعمال الرسل بعد صعود  المسيح في عيد الخمسين قدم اليهود الى أورشليم لكي يعيّدوا فوقف بطرس مع الرسل ووعظ  الجميع عن المسيح ورسالة المسيح فيقول الكتاب في أعمال 2 : 37 ( فلما سمعوا نخسوا  في قلوبهم وقالوا لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع أيها الرجال الإخوة فقال لهم بطرس  توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح  القدس ... فقبلوا كلامه بفرح وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس ) وهنا ابتدأت  الكنيسة وهؤلاء كلهم كانوا يهودا . وفي الإصحاح 4 عندما شفى بطرس الأعرج على باب  الهيكل تبعه الناس الى الداخل فوعظهم عن المسيح فيقول في أعمال 4 : 4 ( وكثيرون من  الذين سمعوا الكلمة آمنوا وصار عدد الرجال خمسة آلاف ) هذا ما عدا النساء, وفي  الإصحاح 6 : 7 يقول ( وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في أورشليم  وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان ). أي ليس صحيحا أن اليهود رفضوا الإيمان  المسيحي ومازالوا الى الآن ). لكن في البداية القادة الروحيين رفضوه لأنه انتقدهم ,  وكانوا يريدون أن يرجموه لأنه بنظرهم وحسب الناموس يجدّف , أنه وهو بنظرهم إنسانا  جعل نفسه الله , قال عن نفسه أنه ابن الله معادلا نفسه بالله  . وأثناء محاكمته  أمام  الكهنة والشيوخ والمجمع بقي صامتا إلى أن سأله رئيس الكهنة في متى 26 : 63 (  أستحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله , قال له يسوع  أنت قلت وأيضا أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا  على سحاب السماء ) وهذا أعظم تصريح منه أمام علماء الناموس اليهودي أنه هو المسيح .  والذي يعرفه تماما رئيس الكهنة بحسب النبؤات وبحسب سؤاله  له أن المسيح هو ابن الله  أي الله نفسه , لذلك تحتم موته حسب الناموس بتهمة التجديف  فالجميع قالوا أنه  مستوجب الموت . فموضوع بنوة يسوع المسيح لله أو أن يسوع المسيح هو الله المتجسد ,  ليست من تأليف المسيحيين بعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده , وليست  تحريفا للكتاب لأنها لم  تنقض من أحد من المؤمنين في العصور الأولى للمسيحية , ولا يوجد ولا رسالة من مؤمن  مسيحي لآخر ولا وثيقة ولا كتابة واحدة تقول أن المسيح لم يقل هذا الكلام . وأيضا لم  تنقض من اليهود أنفسهم , فيسوع  حكم عليه بالإعدام بسبب كلامه , حين قال عن نفسه  أنه هو المسيح ابن الله معادلا نفسه بالله 
الكتاب أعطى  المسيح صفات وألقاب وأسماء لم تعطى لغيره . * *1-  وجوده الأزلي :       *
* -  شهادة يوحنا  المعمدان  :   ( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي  لأنه كان قبلي ) يوحنا 1 : 15 *
* -  شهادة المسيح عن نفسه  :  آ -   (أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون  سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم  أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56 ( تقارن مع تكوين 18 عندما جاء الرب مع ملاكين الى  ابراهيم وبشره بولادة اسحق ابنه في الليلة التي سبقت هلاك سادوم وعمورة ) .*
*      ب - ( والآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي  عندك قبل كون العالم ) يوحنا 17 : 5 *
*      ج -  ( فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا  الى حيث كان أولا ) يوحنا 6 : 62 * 
*      د  -  ( فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني لأني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت  لأني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك أرسلني ) يوحنا 8 :42 * 
* -  شهادة الرسل : يوحنا 1 : 1   ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة  كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله . هذا كان من البدء عند الله كل شيء به كان  وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان , فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس . ) .*
*1  كورونثوس 10 : 4 فبولس هنا متكلما عن الشعب في القديم مع موسى في البرية ( وجميعهم  شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا لأنهم شربوا من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح  )  *
* فيلبي 2 : 5-7   ( فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا الذي كان في  صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذا  صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت  موت الصليب لذلك رفعه الله وأعطاه إسما فوق كل اسم لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة  ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع  المسيح هو  رب لمجد الله الآب ) *
* تقارن مع ( أشعياء 45 : 23   بذاتي أقسمت خرج من فمي الصدق , كلمة لا ترجع  أنه  لي تجثوا كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان ) وهذا الكلام قاله أشعياء على لسان الله في  القديم حيث ستسجد كل الركب لله , وهنا في فيلبي 2 يقول أن الركب ستجسد ليسوع  .*
* كولوسي 1 : 17 ( الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل )  *
* أشعياء 9 : 6  يقول الوحي على لسان أشعياء ( لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون  الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس  السلام ) وهذه النبوة تحققت في يسوع المسيح . فإذا ذهبنا الى سفر القضاة  13 : 17   في كلام منوح وامرأته  والدي شمشون مع ملاك الرب  عندما بشرهم بولادة شمشون (فقال  منوح لملاك الرب ما اسمك حتى إذا جاء كلامك نكرمك , فقال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسأل  عن اسمي وهو عجيب ), وعندما اجتاز ملاك الرب في نار الذبيحة التي قدموها له  ( فقال منوح لإمرأته نموت موتا لأتتا قد رأينا الله فقالت له امرأته لو أراد  الرب أن يميتنا لما أخذ من يدنا محرقة وتقدمة ) أي ان الله أعلن عن نفسه لمنوح  وزوجته وقال عن اسمه أنه عجيب نفس الإسم الذي أعطي للمسيح الابن الموعود به  .*
* لوقا 1 : 14   عندما ظهر الملاك جبرائيل لزكريا مبشرا إياه بولادة ابنه يوحنا (  ويكون لك فرح وابتهاج وكثيرون سيفرحون بولادته لأنه يكون عظيما أمام الرب وخمرا  ومسكرا لا يشرب ومن بطن امه يمتلىء من الروح القدس ويرد كثيرين من بني اسرائيل الى الرب الههم ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء الى  الأبناء والعصاة الى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيىء للرب شعبا مستعدا )*
* وعندما ولد الصبي انفتح فم ابيه الذي كان صامتا كل مدة حمل زوجته أي حوالي 9 أشهر  وقال في لوقا 1 : 76 ( وأنت أيها الصبي نبي العلي تدعى لأنك تتقدم أمام وجه الرب  لتعد طرقه ) . وهذه تتميم لما قاله الرب على لسان النبي ملاخي في ملاخي 3 : 1 (  هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامي  ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد  الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود ).  والمعروف أن  يوحنا المعمدان ابن زكريا هو الذي جاء قبل يسوع المسيح ممهدا الطريق أمامه   ( صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب ) الذي قال عنه إنجيل يوحنا 1 :15  ( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه  الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ).وفي يوحنا 3 : 28 قال يوحنا (  أنتم أنفسكم تشهدون لي أني قلت لست أنا المسيح بل أني مرسل امامه ) متمما  النبوة عنه في ملاخي 3 :1 . وفي العدد30 من يوحنا 3 تابع يوحنا المعمدان قوله (  ينبغي أن ذاك يزيد وأنا أنقص الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع والذي من الأرض هو  أرضي ومن الأرض يتكلم الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع ) .
*************
موضوع مميز كعادتك روز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *يسوع المسيح أكثر شخصية في  التاريخ البشري حظيت باهتمام ودرس المفكرين واللاهوتيين وحتى غير المؤمنين به. *
> *عندما نتكلم عن الله الخالق  الغير منظور, الجميع يتفق معنا لكن عندما يتحول الحديث الى موضوع المسيح يبدأ  الخلاف *
> *باختصار لأن المسيح دعانا الى  الإيمان به كالله  ( أنا والآب واحد ) ( من رآني فقد رأى الآب ) ( أنتم تؤمنون  بالله فآمنوا بي ) ( من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ) ( أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ) .  لم يتجرأ ولا أعظم الأنبياء بالنطق بمثل هذا الكلام . فمن هو يسوع المسيح ؟. *
> *وهذة حقيقة ليست  رمادية أو حقيقة تشوبها بعض الشوائب وتجميع بعض الآيات من هنا وهناك لإثباتها ..إن  الوهية المسيح واضحة في الكتاب المقدس وضوح الشمس , وهي ليست من تأليف  بشر . فبطرس  أحد الرسل القديسين الذين اختارهم المسيح لنشر تعاليمه كتب في رسالته الثانية  :*
> ...



*اهلا فيك يا جرجس
دايما منور المواضيع  

شكرا لمشاركتك الطيبة 
ربنا يبارك ايامك †​*


----------



## مسلم ولكن (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي تقبلي مروري*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

مسلم ولكن قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي تقبلي مروري*​



*اهلا بمرورك الطيب اخي الكريم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل والتوضيح الراائع​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل والتوضيح الراائع​


*
شكرا لمرورك اخي النهيسي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك بنعمته ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى روز للموضوع المميز والجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 أغسطس 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى روز للموضوع المميز والجميل
> الرب يباركك​*



*شكراااااااا يا قمر على المرور الطيب  
ربنا يبارك ايامك †​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (27 أغسطس 2010)

3-غفران الخطايا:

لأنهم يعلمون أن الله وحده له السلطان على غفران الخطايا تذمر اليهود من الرب يسوع حين استخدم سلطان الله فغفر خطايا الناس. نقرأ في إنجيل لوقا: ثم قال (الرب يسوع) لها «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ!» فَأَخَذَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ يُسَائِلُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ: «مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ الْخَطَايَا أَيْضاً؟» (لوقا7: 48و49). وفي إنجيل مرقس نقرأ: "فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ، قَالَ لِلْمَشْلُولِ: «يَابُنَيَّ، قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ!»
(إنجيل مرقس2: 6و7). وَكَانَ بَيْنَ الْجَالِسِينَ بَعْضُ الْكَتَبَةِ، فَأَخَذُوا يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: 7«لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ هَكَذَا؟ إِنَّهُ يُجَدِّفُ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ؟»
من يقدر ان يغفر الخطايا الا اذ كان هو الله


----------



## Rosetta (27 أغسطس 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> 3-غفران الخطايا:
> 
> لأنهم يعلمون أن الله وحده له السلطان على غفران الخطايا تذمر اليهود من الرب يسوع حين استخدم سلطان الله فغفر خطايا الناس. نقرأ في إنجيل لوقا: ثم قال (الرب يسوع) لها «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ!» فَأَخَذَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ يُسَائِلُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ: «مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ الْخَطَايَا أَيْضاً؟» (لوقا7: 48و49). وفي إنجيل مرقس نقرأ: "فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ، قَالَ لِلْمَشْلُولِ: «يَابُنَيَّ، قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ!»
> (إنجيل مرقس2: 6و7). وَكَانَ بَيْنَ الْجَالِسِينَ بَعْضُ الْكَتَبَةِ، فَأَخَذُوا يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: 7«لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ هَكَذَا؟ إِنَّهُ يُجَدِّفُ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ؟»
> من يقدر ان يغفر الخطايا الا اذ كان هو الله


*
من يقدر ان يغفر الخطايا الا اذ كان هو الله.. و المسيح غفر هذه الخطايا !! اذا نتيجة واحدة و هي ان المسيح هو الله 

ربنا ينور العقول 
شكرا يا فرايم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك †​*


----------



## DODY2010 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوووووووع اكتر من رائعالمسيح كان متفردا فى اقواله واعماله
كان يتكلم كم له سلطان ليس كاكتبة والفريسين
كان له السلطان على الارواح النجسة والشياطين كانت ترتعب منه
كان له السلطان على الحياه واحياء الموتى جسديا والموتى روحيا
فكل من آمن بالمسيح تبعه وتغيرت حياته... كلية
المسيح كان بيغفر الخطايا بسلطان لاهوته
المسيح كان مؤثرا فى الاحداث ولم يتأثر بها دون ارادته بل سمح للاحداث ان تتدخل فى كراحل حياته على الارض
كان متواضعا تواضع لا يتناسب مع سلطان لاهوته
كان هو الانشودة التى نزلت من السماء لتطيب النفس سماع صوتها وتلتمس للارتماء فى احضان نغماتها


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> موضوووووووع اكتر من رائعالمسيح كان متفردا فى اقواله واعماله
> كان يتكلم كم له سلطان ليس كاكتبة والفريسين
> كان له السلطان على الارواح النجسة والشياطين كانت ترتعب منه
> كان له السلطان على الحياه واحياء الموتى جسديا والموتى روحيا
> ...



*مرسي لمرورك dody
ربنا يبارك حياتك †​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع جداااااااا*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

the dragon christian قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداااااااا*​


*
شكراااااا للمرور العطر 

سلام المسيح  ​*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لكي على الموضوع *


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

حنا عصفور قال:


> *شكرا لكي على الموضوع *


*
شكرااااا لمرورك حنا 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------

